# Grilled Buffalo Chicken Skewers



## jamiewenz (Apr 25, 2015)

Last weekend my 15-year-old son and I were looking for something to grill. My son loves buffalo wings, and has become quite the chef when it comes to cooking them.  His sauce is quite tasty and he’s even placed 3[sup]rd[/sup] in a wing cook-off. We decided to use his sauce as a marinade for some grilled skewers and it turned out to be pretty tasty, so we thought we would share.

1. First, we mixed up his sauce:

    - 1 Stick unsalted butter, melted

    - 1 ½  Cups Franks Red Hot sauce

    - 1 clove garlic, minced

    - ½ tsp. crushed red pepper flakes

    - ½ tsp. oregano

    - ¼ tsp. cayenne pepper (add more if you like it hotter)

2. Dice 3 or 4 uncooked chicken breasts

3. Add the diced chicken and the sauce to a plastic container with a lid that seals tight. Shake lightly so the chicken is coated with sauce.













IMG_0792.jpg



__ jamiewenz
__ Apr 25, 2015






4. Put in the fridge for at least 6 hours. Lightly shake to coat chicken every half hour.

5. Dice an onion and a green pepper.

6. Add chicken, onions and peppers to skewers.

7. Grill the skewers on a hot grill. (I was out of charcoal so we used our gas grill with some pecan chips added for smoke)

8. Mix up another batch of sauce and brush onto the skewers while they grill.













IMG_0793.jpg



__ jamiewenz
__ Apr 25, 2015






9. Serve with rice and veggies.

They turned out great and it was a lot of fun creating a new recipe with my son.













IMG_0794.jpg



__ jamiewenz
__ Apr 25, 2015






EndFragment


----------



## worktogthr (Apr 25, 2015)

Looks great!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## teedawg (May 7, 2015)

I love buffalo wings! Last night I took wonton wrappers pushed them down into a muffin pan, bake at 350 for 10 or so min to make them slightly golden brown. Then crock pot chicken till it shreds. Mixed it with buffalo wing sauce (store bought) added chopped onions and jalapenos to it. Then spooned in the chicken to the wrappers. Top with favorite cheese bake again until everything is golden brown! Turned out excellent. That being said I cannot wait to try this recipe instead of store bought wing sauce! Strong work!!!


----------



## cmayna (May 7, 2015)

Jamie,

Looks like you guys had a great time with Chicken.  Congrats.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 7, 2015)

Nice looking cook! 

POINTS for your son and his wing sauce!


----------



## jamiewenz (May 8, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking cook!
> 
> POINTS for your son and his wing sauce!


I may be a little bias, but the kid is AWESOME, and so are his wings!


----------

